# VISA Application and Tuberculosis



## Patch0881 (May 15, 2013)

Good Morning,

I am applying for VISA Subclass 190. I had Tuberculosis about 12 years ago but was successfully treated. How will my application be processed and what should I expect?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

If you have had TB and it has been successfully treated you should be fine. 

Personally before you apply I would go to a doctor and get checked, septum and xray to ensure it is not laying in wait. Will save you money in case it is and will give you medical evidence to include with your application. If you need any more treatment take it then then apply. 

If you do not do that you will be asked to do that anyway when it comes to medicals. They will assess your medical then request you undergo further tests if they see scarring on the xray. If you have already provided all the medical information from recent doctors visit your application shouldnt be delayed too much by their extra checks.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> If you have had TB and it has been successfully treated you should be fine.
> 
> Personally before you apply I would go to a doctor and get checked, septum and xray to ensure it is not laying in wait. Will save you money in case it is and will give you medical evidence to include with your application. If you need any more treatment take it then then apply.
> 
> If you do not do that you will be asked to do that anyway when it comes to medicals. They will assess your medical then request you undergo further tests if they see scarring on the xray. If you have already provided all the medical information from recent doctors visit your application shouldnt be delayed too much by their extra checks.


Hello there..

I also had TB 15 years ago and took the full treatment of 6 months..now when ever I do xray some scars come in my xray...I am in U.A.E and here also I have signed an undertaken from the health ministry which dose my xray every 3 months..will this all help in my case...I will inform the medical center with my history and can provide old xrays also....as TB was cured 15 years ago I don't have any evidence of medical treatment from hospital...in any case there will be a delay in visa..just thinking should I go ahead apply visa with wife and kids or just apply for my self...as if something worse happens at least I will save the fee for wife and kids...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

If it was 15 years ago and has been treated it wont be an issue.


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Don't worry. You will be alright if you currently don't have active TB. If you don't have the old medical reports, that's fine. You will have to do sputum test for 3 consecutive days, then the sample would be monitored for any bacteria growth for 8-10 weeks. Post which, you will have to again undergo a X-ray test and also consult a chest specialist - all this needs to happen at the same medical centre. Once the reports confirm that you have inactive TB, then you should be good. Before the PR is granted, you will have to give a health undertaking (form 815) - this is just for the safety of you and Aussies. You will have to get yourself checked once you have landed in Aus (post PR grant)


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

I returned back to my home country due to old TB scars found in my chest. All other tests was -ve but they sent me back for treatment. I got it checked from doctor and no TB history found, there was only a chest infection that was recovered by taking antibiotics. Now I have no type of ban and can go back on employment visa but still have scars in my chest. Is there any way I can clear my medical test in Dubai because I never have/had TB but only scars.


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

I guess this question is better answered in the Dubai forum than the Aus forum. While Australia permits applicants with inactive TB, I guess that may not be the case for Dubai. The Scar if caused by TB never goes away. I don't believe there is any treatment for that. I guess you should do the sputum tests, X-ray tests and get yourself examined by an empaneled doctor - if all the tests are negative then you can go back to the relevant authorities in Dubai.


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm onshore 190 applicant. I just did medical check last week and got it referred due to the abnormal x-ray result (i got TB scar -10 years ago and fully treated). I'm waiting to be contacted for further required chest clinic follow-up. Does anybody have any idea how long it's gonna take in this particular case to get the medical cleared. 
Please advise. Thank you

Best,
Vincent


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm onshore 190 applicant. I just did medical check last week and got it referred due to the abnormal x-ray result (i got TB scar -10 years ago and fully treated). I'm waiting to be contacted for further required chest clinic follow-up. Does anybody have any idea how long it's gonna take in this particular case to get the medical cleared. 
Please advise. Thank you

Best,
Vincent


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

It will take around 10 weeks post you have done the additional tests. Refer to my earlier post on the same thread.


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

enigmatic_vishy said:


> It will take around 10 weeks post you have done the additional tests. Refer to my earlier post on the same thread.


Thanks for ur prompt reply. If that's the case it's really nightmare  I'm wondering 12 wks is the turn around time for the sputum test, but whether it is really needed coz there should be a faster and reliable way to check if there is an active TB ( CT scan for instance). I am hoping this could be finalised in a couple of weeks depending how active the officer is.
Need expert's advice who experienced this before. Many thanks!


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Well unfortunately there is no faster way for this. In order to check if your TB is active or inactive, the sputum sample is monitored for bacteria growth. If there is no bacteria growth in those stipulated 8-10 weeks and your latest X-ray also shows that your scar hasn't increased then they will consider your application. This is the fact - have to deal with it.


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I am living here in U.A.E and for any new visa if you have any kind of scar the visa will be rejected...even if it is inactive or latent TB and you don't have active TB, for any new visa applicant your medical will not clear if you have a scar...But you can renew your visa if you are working for the same company by signing an undertaking and they do xray every three months...I agree that you will find more info in the Dubai Forum...but because I am going through the same issue so thought of sharing this if it helps you...


I don't agree with this. Your visa is not affected at all if you are found to have non-active TB. History is history and nothing to do about it. AU immi is more concerned about your present condition (plz refer to the medical check policy for immigration). Let me share my rule of thumb, i got this TB scar 10 yrs ago and this trouble came to me 3 yrs ago when i applied a student visa to come to AU. I was once found to have inactive TB (after having been required to undertake a CT scan) and i got my visa in just 3 weeks. I signed the undertaking form to follow-up the checkup once i'm in AU. And here I am with the same issue when i'm now applying for a pr. The only difference now is that i'm onshore and therefore i'm expecting nothing but the faster response from MOC. I'm still seeking for advice from experts who came across similar circumstances. Thanks


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

VincentDo said:


> I don't agree with this. Your visa is not affected at all if you are found to have non-active TB. History is history and nothing to do about it. AU immi is more concerned about your present condition (plz refer to the medical check policy for immigration). Let me share my rule of thumb, i got this TB scar 10 yrs ago and this trouble came to me 3 yrs ago when i applied a student visa to come to AU. I was once found to have inactive TB (after having been required to undertake a CT scan) and i got my visa in just 3 weeks. I signed the undertaking form to follow-up the checkup once i'm in AU. And here I am with the same issue when i'm now applying for a pr. The only difference now is that i'm onshore and therefore i'm expecting nothing but the faster response from MOC. I'm still seeking for advice from experts who came across similar circumstances. Thanks


I was answering to a guy who posted question about Dubai and not Australia in this thread ( Which he should not as that confused the thread)...As I am in U.A.E so I gave my feedback to just help him out..for Australia yes you are correct with your observation..in Australia if you have old or inactive TB still you can get visa but not in U.A.E..


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

enigmatic_vishy said:


> Well unfortunately there is no faster way for this. In order to check if your TB is active or inactive, the sputum sample is monitored for bacteria growth. If there is no bacteria growth in those stipulated 8-10 weeks and your latest X-ray also shows that your scar hasn't increased then they will consider your application. This is the fact - have to deal with it.


You're theoretically correct. That's another way to confirm TB. However with the aid of modern technology, CT scan + certain blood test can do the job in just a couple of days. It's good approach in the sense that if someone with active TB is waiting for results in 3 months without any treatment and medication. It's making things even worse for both the patient and community. At the end it's up to their discretion. Anyway this information is not disclosed in detail in the website, so it's case by case basis( for instance the max visa processing time for 190 visa is said to be 6 months, but most applicants get it in 1-2 months...only those who experienced it can tell)


P/s: i encountered this problem before. That's why i'm optimistic about the consequence.


----------



## manilaoz (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi everyone-

Newbie here and a 189 applicant.

I find this forum quite welcoming and informative and so had the courage to join and disclose.

I had my medical tests done Oct 31st this year. Panel doctor uploaded results last week Nov. 7.
But I have a couple of questions that I hope you can help me out on these.
I declared that I was diagnosed with a tb scar since 2008 which I have never been aware of. Showed my old xray films and a negative sputum test ( of a year ago ).
My questions are:

1. Up to now, the organize your health link and requirement are still on my visa screen; what is the processing time for referred medical ( lodged visa Oct.5 )?

2. During the physical check up, the panel doctor asked a question pertaining to character( " have you ever been charged or convicted in court"? ); is this a routine question for health requirements?

I am quite anxious about these things. Although I am at the same time reassured since prior to medical tests I have frontloaded my PCC and Form 80.

Thanks in advance to your reply, and goodluck to everyone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

It is kind of relevant for some countries. Reason being you would be much more likely to catch communicable diseases in custody in some countries due to slack health regimes. 

I was asked similar because I have tattoos which if done in prison are done by a dirty needle by someone without training. Mine were done in a licenced parlour in the UK so all was fine. 

Did you include evidence of the negative test in your application?


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

1. The timelines would vary from a couple of weeks to 8-10 weeks
2. The doctor should not be asking these kind of questions. I guess s/he has stepped beyond its limit

I guess give that you have a past history of TB, you will have to do the X-ray, sputum and chest consultant tests again - this time at the immig authorised medical centre


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

enigmatic_vishy said:


> 1. The timelines would vary from a couple of weeks to 8-10 weeks
> 2. The doctor should not be asking these kind of questions. I guess s/he has stepped beyond its limit
> 
> I guess give that you have a past history of TB, you will have to do the X-ray, sputum and chest consultant tests again - this time at the immig authorised medical centre


 As I said it can be very relevant depending on the circumstances. There is no limit for people paid to protect Australia's interests.


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Reference to response by Shel, I guess I stand corrected for point 2. Shel knows better


----------



## manilaoz (Nov 17, 2013)

_shel said:


> It is kind of relevant for some countries. Reason being you would be much more likely to catch communicable diseases in custody in some countries due to slack health regimes.
> 
> I was asked similar because I have tattoos which if done in prison are done by a dirty needle by someone without training. Mine were done in a licenced parlour in the UK so all was fine.
> 
> Did you include evidence of the negative test in your application?


Hi and thanks _shel. 

If by evidence you mean acid-fast bacilli, yes I had shown the AFB negative result
to the panel doctor during the routine questioning--that included Qs on character--.
However, prior to going to medical exam, I declared on the emedical and forms that I have been diagnosed with minor scar on lungs. The panel doctor only required me the cd copy of my previous Chest xray to prove that scar is stable.

Any implication on that?


----------



## manilaoz (Nov 17, 2013)

enigmatic_vishy said:


> 1. The timelines would vary from a couple of weeks to 8-10 weeks
> 2. The doctor should not be asking these kind of questions. I guess s/he has stepped beyond its limit
> 
> I guess give that you have a past history of TB, you will have to do the X-ray, sputum and chest consultant tests again - this time at the immig authorised medical centre


Hi e_v ! 

First, let me say that you and _shel being active in this thread is quite comforting and with expert-wise at that!

Thanks for the prompt reply-- it's quite disheartening though that with that likely scenario of additional tests ( not to mention the waiting time for CO allocation ) will most likely add to agony of waiting.;(
Given that prognosis, does it mean my uploaded medical results will remain on a limbo until assigned CO views it,? Oh my, does it mean the referral to MOC will only happen through the efforts of CO? Can't imagine the amount of time I will have to wait.

Actually, I was hoping to be granted in time for Christmas and join my brother and his family there. My mum died last summer so was pinning all my hopes for a new life there.

What's thw realistic time approximation before grant then?

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

manilaoz said:


> Hi and thanks _shel.
> 
> If by evidence you mean acid-fast bacilli, yes I had shown the AFB negative result
> to the panel doctor during the routine questioning--that included Qs on character--.
> ...


 There will be waiting I'm afraid  medicals always take forever if there are issues. It will probably mean more health checks at your expense to assure the government you are clear. 

But in terms of getting the visa you should be fine. So long as it has gone or even if it is there it is not treatment resistant you can still get a visa.


----------



## manilaoz (Nov 17, 2013)

_shel said:


> There will be waiting I'm afraid  medicals always take forever if there are issues. It will probably mean more health checks at your expense to assure the government you are clear.
> 
> But in terms of getting the visa you should be fine. So long as it has gone or even if it is there it is not treatment resistant you can still get a visa.



I was hoping that the though the panel doctor was marking my health status as B, he was convinced it was inactive since he just asked for a frontal chest xray as
additional test that same day.

Yes. I guess it only helps to hope but never expect.


Again- Thanks _ shel.


----------



## manilaoz (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi guys!

Just a quick question. My visa screen page had been showing ' organiZe your health ' link for two weeks since I had my medical exams. Now, the link has disappeared and been replaced with ' te health examinations required for this applicant has not been determined'.

Is that a confirmation my medical has been referred ?
Also upon checking the emedical status, i can see that medical, xray, and hiv test labelled as completed and sent to DIAC last Nov 7.

Hmmm. How do I reconcile these data? 

Thanks again for the time!


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

enigmatic_vishy said:


> Well unfortunately there is no faster way for this. In order to check if your TB is active or inactive, the sputum sample is monitored for bacteria growth. If there is no bacteria growth in those stipulated 8-10 weeks and your latest X-ray also shows that your scar hasn't increased then they will consider your application. This is the fact - have to deal with it.


Just for your information. I have got the medical cleared today. Exactly 5 weeks since my lungs' scar was detected in the chest x-ray image. This 5 weeks is totally the waiting time to have an appointment with a doctor, no further tests required to confirm whether the TB is non-active. I am so pleased about the doctor's verdict and looking forward to getting the grant soon. 

Thankfully, comparing the current x-ray image with the one captured years ago (when I arrived in AU) showed no difference, the two match each other perfectly. Thus, it is evident to confirm that a scar (if any) is existing at no risk

Having said that, other necessary tests such as sputums sample, cultures, CT scans.. may be required in some certain circumstances.


----------



## ssramiyaa (Dec 30, 2013)

enigmatic_vishy said:


> Don't worry. You will be alright if you currently don't have active TB. If you don't have the old medical reports, that's fine. You will have to do sputum test for 3 consecutive days, then the sample would be monitored for any bacteria growth for 8-10 weeks. Post which, you will have to again undergo a X-ray test and also consult a chest specialist - all this needs to happen at the same medical centre. Once the reports confirm that you have inactive TB, then you should be good. Before the PR is granted, you will have to give a health undertaking (form 815) - this is just for the safety of you and Aussies. You will have to get yourself checked once you have landed in Aus (post PR grant)


how much time it will take after reports were uploaded (After 2nd time medical) my sputum culture and bronchoscopy culture reports are negative but marks on x-ray,,, is there any possibility that visa get cancelled??
and where i can enquire about medical and visa status


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you have a visa yet?


----------



## M400 (Nov 29, 2012)

ssramiyaa said:


> how much time it will take after reports were uploaded (After 2nd time medical) my sputum culture and bronchoscopy culture reports are negative but marks on x-ray,,, is there any possibility that visa get cancelled??
> and where i can enquire about medical and visa status


Hi Mate

Usually, CO always have prompt reply. On the other side, medical board have a lot backlog case. 

It's just a waiting game.....either they will ask you go for further test or give you a green light.

I having a same situation as you. On first week of Dec 2013, my medical centre upload all the x ray and sputum test/ negative result. On 2nd Week, a general reminder to CO. 

Viola, receive my New Year's Present on 3 Jan 2014....Grant.

Cheers


----------



## shruti123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everybody,

3 years back I had pleural effusion, which was caused due to Tuberculosis bacteria. I took the medication for 8 months and was completely treated. There are no scars in my pleural effusion, only the cp angle is slightly blunt on one side in the xray. I did not hide any facts and stated in my medical form.

I underwent the test on 20 April and my meds were uploaded on 25th April saying that no further tests are required and the link for medical went off.

But still CO has not contacted me, is it possible that my meds are referred? From my account everything looks normal, "no health checks required....blah blah blah" the health document status is "received".

Please suggest from your experience.

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## Ash_malon (Jan 6, 2015)

Asimfrombombay said:


> I returned back to my home country due to old TB scars found in my chest. All other tests was -ve but they sent me back for treatment. I got it checked from doctor and no TB history found, there was only a chest infection that was recovered by taking antibiotics. Now I have no type of ban and can go back on employment visa but still have scars in my chest. Is there any way I can clear my medical test in Dubai because I never have/had TB but only scars.


Helle Asim,


Are you in Dubai right now? have you managed to lift your lifetime ban? I have also lifetime banned in UAE due to lung scar, but now I am already treated and fortunately i didnt get any scar in my lungs. I have a normal chest xray now.

But my problem is I already have banned in dubai. Can you please advice me how can I lift this banned? i want to work again in dubai. But I dont know how to start. please I really need your advice. Thank you.


----------



## Ash_malon (Jan 6, 2015)

_shel said:


> If you have had TB and it has been successfully treated you should be fine.
> 
> Personally before you apply I would go to a doctor and get checked, septum and xray to ensure it is not laying in wait. Will save you money in case it is and will give you medical evidence to include with your application. If you need any more treatment take it then then apply.
> 
> If you do not do that you will be asked to do that anyway when it comes to medicals. They will assess your medical then request you undergo further tests if they see scarring on the xray. If you have already provided all the medical information from recent doctors visit your application shouldnt be delayed too much by their extra checks.



I have a lifetime banned in UAE due to PTB, but now I am already treated and fortunately i didnt get any scar in my lungs. I have a normal chest xray now.

But my problem is I already have banned in dubai. Can you please advice me how can I lift this banned? i want to work again in dubai. But I dont know how to start. please I really need your advice. Thank you.


----------



## sinoj (Jan 12, 2015)

*T uberculosis*

Dear sir,
six month treatement is completed in Tuberculosis Desease.Dr said that some scar found in lungs that one is not gone, its permanently.but you have no problem from this scar.But i have a doubt.Any problem in apply for the new visa in uae,australia, and other country.i have an medical report also.


----------



## Rahu123 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have one question if tuberculosis again active after Australia student visa approved what will happen immigration send back to country or treatment in Australia please response


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, 

My spouse is detected with some scar in lung and panel physician raised a question, asking further xray, we couldnt manage to go there on the mentioned time, so they uploaded their findings to the site. 

We went with checkup with other doctor and found that spouse is having TB(Will CT scan confirm?) He didnt put him on any medication, but sent for further blood test. 

We are awaiting for the results. He didnt had any history of TB in past but asthama yes. 

Will this create any problem to our 189 Visa? Please advise how the process further willl be.


----------



## justaguy79 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi kalukuri , 

Have you got your VISA granted , My Wife had TB almost 10 years back but it was cured completely .Today she has done X-ray and Scar Detected and They advised to do Further Medical test and it might take 8 weeks time . Not sure what should i do .? Is there any other way to finalize this before 8 weeks


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

justaguy79 said:


> Hi kalukuri ,
> 
> Have you got your VISA granted , My Wife had TB almost 10 years back but it was cured completely .Today she has done X-ray and Scar Detected and They advised to do Further Medical test and it might take 8 weeks time . Not sure what should i do .? Is there any other way to finalize this before 8 weeks


Hi 

TB scars are hard to disappear. Right now there is no other alternative but to undergo sputum test that takes 8 weeks time. DIBP considers this test alone as valid. So we dont have any other option. 

I understand that there is no active TB in your spouse case. But its always better to undergo TB Gold test which takes 3 days time to overule Active TB. Once that is done, it will be good to under go furhter tests as panel doctor suggest. Getting the tests at the earliest is better.

In our case, we wasted time thinking that CO may not ask further tests and will ask for xray again. Later came to know that these tests are autogenerated and CO acts accordingly. 

Currently, we are waiting for out sputum results which is due next week. After that hoping to see our grant letter. Let me know if you need any more information. By the way you are from which city?


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

justaguy79 said:


> Hi kalukuri ,
> 
> Have you got your VISA granted , My Wife had TB almost 10 years back but it was cured completely .Today she has done X-ray and Scar Detected and They advised to do Further Medical test and it might take 8 weeks time . Not sure what should i do .? Is there any other way to finalize this before 8 weeks


There is another thread regarding TB. It might help you. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...investigation-current-state-tuberculosis.html


----------



## mmTalish33 (Jul 12, 2015)

hi friends!
i had tb 17 years ago and was treated successfully by going through 9 months of treatment. I don't have my medical record now.
I am applying for Australian Student Visa. before i apply, i went for the required tests on my own to be sure. all the tests are ok. but there is a problem, i am facing with sputum afb test, which is when i try to cough up sputum no sputum (yellow or green) comes out. what comes out is white type of sputum or whatever it is i don't know what it is called.
laboratory person says it is not what is required for afb. he says it is saliva.

i tried expectorant medicine, drinking hot water and hot water steam inhalation but none of these seems to be working.

what should i do now? how i can get/cough up the required sputum?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Smoke a cig Lol In my case inhaling hot water vapor worked


----------



## mmTalish33 (Jul 12, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Smoke a cig Lol In my case inhaling hot water vapor worked


i am smoking since 2006, so i think this option is already out of solutions list:confused2:


----------



## rj_India (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All, I'm new to this group. While searching on Google about visa status I found expatform. 
Guys, it's a long story, cutting it short, I applied for 263311 visa subclass 190, south Australia sponsored, at the final stage after medical submission(have gone through 3 month delay of 603 Tb test). All checks done and submitted on 16th Aug,2015.
Would like to know when can I expect visa grant ??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

My FIL was diagnosed with passive TV (Xray was clear) in 2014 and was treated at our place. So me and my family are in direct contact with him.
So "Have you ever been in close contact at work or at home with a person known to have Tuberculosis (TB)?" quest, I think I should mention yes. Any idea as to what are the implications like more test etc?

We have traveled to USA in 2015 and conducted complete testing (including chest Xray) by the company. Unfortunately, everything is -ve but we do not have the reports to support.

Any help ?


----------



## mmTalish33 (Jul 12, 2015)

is MycoDot test acceptable instead of sputum culture for 573 and 574 student visa?


----------



## darrenjacob (Feb 1, 2016)

*Spine TB diagonised after grant - Pls Suggest*

Hello All
I have got my grant and will be travelling to Australia this month. My wife who is the secondary applicant has been diagonised for TB in the Spine. She has also got the grant. At the time of medicals we were not sure if she had TB and so we declared as NO. 

But now when we travel to Australia i understand that we will need to declare that she has TB. If we do so can we carry tablets for TB. Is there some approval we need to get from the immigration department before we can travel. Please help as to how we can go about with this situation.

Regards
Darren Jacob


----------



## Ravali (Jan 28, 2016)

*Did not receive visa yet!*

Hello,

I also have a similar problem. I am the dependent and my husband is the main applicant. I have been as healthy as a horse all through my life (touch wood!). But when we got the X-ray for the medical clearance I was found to have scars and was requested for more tests. I have never had any problem related to my lungs till now. We went ahead and got a biopsy directly from the lungs, sputum tests, CT and repeat x-ray after 3 months. Everything cleared me and the Pulmunologist diagnosed my condition as Sarcoidosis which is similar to TB. 2nd June, 2016 my medicals were submitted. We still have no word on the visa. Any idea when my husband and I can expect the visa? Kindly do let me know.

Timelines:
Visa application filed - 19th Feb, 2016
Medicals- 29th Feb
Extra documents, medicals requested - 20th Mar
Documents submitted - 18th Apr
Final medicals - 2nd June 2016


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*TB history and cured*

Hi guys,

I have applied for 189 with 60 points in this month and i know it is a long waiting queue for 60 pointers for 2613 code. so i am expecting invite by next year. But in the mean time I wanna know should I start doing medicals from now or should i wait for invitation? Keeping in mind i had TB approx 14 years back and it was cured by taking 6 month medicine course. So below are my concerns :

1. should I start my medicals now or should I wait for invitation ?
2. As I have a TB history, I know i have to go through all extra tests and all. what is the best approach should i take to lesson visa processing time and get my medicals cleared as soon as possible.

3. Also, my wife is pregnant at the moment. so will they perform medical tests for her or do i need to wait for few more months ? 

Help is highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ravali (Jan 28, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with 60 points in this month and i know it is a long waiting queue for 60 pointers for 2613 code. so i am expecting invite by next year. But in the mean time I wanna know should I start doing medicals from now or should i wait for invitation? Keeping in mind i had TB approx 14 years back and it was cured by taking 6 month medicine course. So below are my concerns :
> 
> ...


Try posting your query here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1455.html

More experience people there.


----------



## iceman2007 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi I have been diagnosed with lymph node TB which is not contagious. My question is will I be granted a visa as my TB is not contagious. My sputum tests are negative.


----------



## Naveen141174 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi,

My father is diagnosed with Genitourinary Tuberculosis (GUTB). His treatment is undergoing. He is living with us and hence me and my family are in direct contact with him.
So for the question - "Have you ever been in close contact at work or at home with a person known to have Tuberculosis (TB)?" , I think I should mention yes, even though it is not contagious. Please suggest.

What are the implications from this on VISA approval and the duration of VISA processing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Naveen141174 (Apr 6, 2017)

Naveen141174 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My father is diagnosed with Genitourinary Tuberculosis (GUTB). His treatment is undergoing. He is living with us and hence me and my family are in direct contact with him.
> So for the question - "Have you ever been in close contact at work or at home with a person known to have Tuberculosis (TB)?" , I think I should mention yes, even though it is not contagious. Please suggest.
> ...



Hi - Can anybody please reply to this query? Thanks


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello Sir or Madam

I see this very useful thread about discussion on the TB cases . I am sailing in the same boat where my spouse had past history of Tuberculosis 4 years ago, treated and cured although, in India. I amd currently in USA and have just got the invite and was in the process of getting Medicals when I got to know this. Request you to please advise

1) I am currently in USA for 3 years. Should I first get my wife diagnosed it again privately after discussion with physician and then go for Medicals?
2) I would declare this case (for sure, don't want to hide anything) that happened in Past. So would it delay the Medical process for whole of my family ( I am the primary applicant) ?
3) Meanwhile shall I parallely continue the other process of filing Visa sourcing other documents like PCCs etc or stop it till the time I get any clearance for TB test by the Aus Panel?
4) I see they may need additional tests (Sputum etc), is the cost of these tests covered in the total cost they charge for a person (In US they charge $475 per adult)? 
5) Any other documents specifically would be need to be furnished in this case specifically?


Appreciate all your value help and feedback with this regards

Thanks


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello Sir,

I am in similar situations as yours. In my case, it is my wife who was diagnosed with lymphnode TB 4 years ago which as you know is not contagious. She took treatment for 6 months and got cured. However, unfortunately I don't have the treatment documents with me as of now.

I have got the invite and in the process of filing Visa application. 

Can you please advise what should I state in the field where it asks if anyone of the applicants had TB (I don't want to conceal anything, just need to know how do you think it should be phrased).
Further, what do you advise regarding Medicals? Shall we first get it tested from outside and then go for Aus panel Medicals? I am suspecting CO would still ask for tests to be done from Aus Panel Physicians, he may not agree with test reports conducted at other doctors/testing facilities. So better to have the tests (skin or sputum, XRAY etc (although both Sputum and XRAY would not hold good in lymphnode TB) ?

Can you please suggest

Much appreciated your response




iceman2007 said:


> Hi I have been diagnosed with lymph node TB which is not contagious. My question is will I be granted a visa as my TB is not contagious. My sputum tests are negative.


----------



## anupayonzon (Dec 17, 2018)

I had pleural effision and i have ten days to finish my medicine my cp angle is blunt but no any scar. What happens if provide all my past history.will they Suggest for further tesr


----------

